# Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 High Definition Audio Problem



## kathdepadua (Jun 7, 2008)

hey guys, i'm new here.

i'm having problems with my Audio Driver. it's Intel® High Definition Audio.

i just bought a new cpu, my mother board is ECS 945GCT-m2

i've installed the drivers that came with the motherboard. but the problem is my audio won't work.

when i open my device manager. there's an exclamation point beside IDT High Definition Audio CODEC. and when i double click it, it says. device not working properly error code (10)

i've tried the XP sp2 update already but still the driver won't work.

i hope you guys can help me. i really need your help. :sigh:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you need to install this first
http://america.giga-byte.com/FileList/Driver/motherboard_driver_audio_microsoft_bus.exe


----------



## kathdepadua (Jun 7, 2008)

i've already installed a driver.. it's realtek High Definition Audio Driver

still won't work


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you install the ms uaa driver then the realtek one


----------

